# Hot Cattle Market Brings Tough Decisions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/hot_cattle_market_brings_tough_decisions_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Mike. I have been trying to do the math and decide how to get the most out of my current calf crop.

Some cattle dropped 10 cents this week here. The light weights seem to be holding their own though. Word has it that some of the feed lots are not replacing and are afraid of the high price of feeder cattle. Some in the business believe we may be pricing ourselves off the dinner table.

I am going to try the calculator and see what I come up with.

I had been thinking two way cattle, those big enough to either go to stockers or a feed lot, was the best weight. With 3 and 4 weight calves still bringing $3 here it may be smart to go ahead and sell.

A neighbor took 18 calves to the sale and brought home 21K after fees. That is good money here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would be very interested how "calculator" leads you in your decision versus what you actually do as far as what you sell. I think the 3-4's is probably the way I would lean toward the market also if I was marketing beef.

It would be difficult for me to take a stocker heifer out of the herd for at least another year....this beef thing will see a price correction....but it is not going to come all at once....still way short on production nationally.

I am extremely happy for the beef people....this was long, long overdue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is another link that gives ideas on different scenarios for the rest of the year.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_prices_climb_in_2014_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks again Mike.

The usual summer drop in cattle prices is not predicted to be as low as in the past.

My normal fall sell pattern is to sell before Labor Day anything ready to market. Then again sell the second week in December.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Thanks again Mike.
> 
> The usual summer drop in cattle prices is not predicted to be as low as in the past.
> 
> My normal fall sell pattern is to sell before Labor Day anything ready to market. Then again sell the second week in December.


TIm, that is close to how we marketed our beef....many years ago we would put a large group of steers in the August TV auction here....and completed our sale beef in the October feeder calf sale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TallPaul (Aug 27, 2014)

The market is going up and up for a looooong time ... bank on it. You all know of rancher friends who have kids not intrested in keeping it going. Use basic logic. Old farmers/ranchers selling at all time high (never a better time to quit and sell em all), no one replacing them but poor substitutes like businessmen trying to make a buck and using corn as the golden eternal (poor) answer... Trust what the lots say, less cattle coming in... period. More people EVERY day and less cattle EVERY day means cattle prices rising to all time highs over and over again, yes there will be low times... but unless something overall changes in the USA, the price keeps rising. So... don't buy heifers or cows unless you are desperate, get a decent bull every couple years.... Breed, Breed Breed... Even the worst heifer is going to bring big money soon at slaughter. Don't sell stockers if you can feed em, don't sell feeders if you can help it... get top dollar at every stage. Get to thinking a new way if you want it to pay off. No reason to believe me, just ask around and trust your gut. Ask how many old timers have someone who knows [email protected]#%^ taking over their place.


----------

